# Console's Pole



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2008)

*over All, Which Of The Follwing Platforms You Think Is The Best For Gaming ?*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2008)

Xbox360 at the moment.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

oh dear God, it's poll, not pole.


----------



## gangadhar (Mar 15, 2008)

Definetly  PS3.


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 22, 2008)

pc rocks though its not a console


----------



## napster007 (Mar 22, 2008)

i think its the ps3 if you go by tech wise but its definately the PS2 if you go by the liblary of games


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

napster007 said:


> i think its the ps3 if you go by tech wise but its definately the PS2 if you go by the liblary of games


yup

although i think the best is Wii. Gameplay at its best


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 26, 2008)

For Me  , Its Gotta Be A Computer !


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

XBOX 360 if I ever plan to buy a console.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 27, 2008)

Nintendo Wii for me. Only thing is that it is not officially available and Palika prices are  crazy!


----------



## krazzy (Mar 28, 2008)

Why is the PC in that list? Isn't it a 'pole' about consoles? BTW I voted for PS3-The Ultimate Console®.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2008)

PC - Build it well and it can eat PS3s for dinner.

but I think I need to change my vote, as a PC can be PC only if it follows some standards, which limit its power to be less than a PS3. If a custom computer or a workstation was included here, I could have answered better.

so there you go. I answered your _*pole*_


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 28, 2008)

for now 360...so wont vote...


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 29, 2008)

PC....PC....and PC !!!!!  I am a hardcore FPS fan... so m/kb rocks big time !!!!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2008)

Playstation Portable


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2008)

how da fk can anyone misspell poll ????? 



_


----------

